# دارة تحكم بالأنارة المنزلية عن بعد



## mr.words (23 أغسطس 2011)

أرجوا تزويدي بدارة تحكم بالأنارة عن بعد
شكراً


----------



## seen209 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
كان عندي دائرة تحكم بالانارة عن بعد بس هي اصعب دائرة شفتها بحياتي لانها تحتاج مرسل ومستقبل وقطع كثيرة بس انا اعرف موهوبين كانو يتحكموا بالاجهزة عن بعد عن طريق الجوال او ريموت التلفزيون او اجهزة الراديو وعلى فكرة لو جبت جوالين ووصلت دائرة صغير وتوصلها مكان الرجاج بهاذي الطريقة تقدر تتحكم بأي جهاز عن بعد وانصحك تبحث عن دائرة اسمها اي ار سوتش ir switch بس لازم تستخدم افكارك لتطويرا على موضوع الانارة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## seen209 (23 أغسطس 2011)

وهاذ الموقع فيه دائرة تحكم بالاضائة عن بعد
http://diy-circuit.com/remote-control-light-switch.html


----------



## محمود المليجى (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخى


----------



## NABOLOV (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*جرس مبرمج الكتروني*

السلام عليكم 

أريد مخطط متكامل لجرس مبرمج إلكترونى 

يعمل تقائيا مع البرمجه لحصص الدراسة من أول السنة الى أخرها مع الوقت و التاريخ و اليوم ظاهران 

ممكن ها المخطط 

بارك الله فيكم


----------

